# North Carolina BBQ



## ddog27 (Jul 2, 2005)

Taking a trip to see some family in Durham, North Carolina and I was wondering were I can go to get some good BBQ. Any reccomendations you can give me would be greatly appreciated! 
 :HAT:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 2, 2005)

oh boy....

You know what's wierd?  Charlotte and Raleigh/Durham are painfully void of great bbq joints.  It's all made in the smaller towns.


nearby in Chapel Hill is Allen and Sons.  It's gets generally better reviews than the two big Raleigh joints,  Clyde Coopers and Don Murrays.

Drive east about an hour to Wilson and hit Parker's BBQ.  Eastern style since 1946.  Don't be alarmed by the gas tank.  It only feeds the pit hoods to brown the skins so they don't have to flip em.    Parker's raises it's own hogs.
Sadly two legends are now closed, Mitchells and Bob Meltons.

There's only a couple hundred more of em if you'd like more options.  I've Jim Early's book where he reviews nearly every q joint in NC, complete with directions and phone numbers.  He even reports what pit they use and reveals who has switched to gas!

Let me know if I can help.


----------



## ddog27 (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey Capt. 
Is Bullock's Bar B Que in Durham any good?  

http://www.bullocksbbq.com/


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 12, 2005)

I can speak from personal experience on Bullocks. It is VERY good. You should also try Hog Heaven . It is without frills, but had good Q. The hush puppies at both were great! Be certain , when at Bullocks, to visit the nearby campus of Duke University. It is one of the prettiest campuses I have seen! Also, I would recommend a trip downtown to see the famed Durham Bulls AAA baseball team. It is a good time! I have spent much time there not only for business, but also on 5 different trips to Duke and nearby Elon Colleges during my daughter's selection process! Wood

ps. you must remember that the locals, such as the Cap'n, are spoiled and much more discerning that us outworlders! Believe me, you will enjoy Bullocks! W


----------

